# lets create a horse colour chart.



## kiwigirl

Ok, when I was growing up I had horse books that talked about horse colours: Black, Bay, Chestnut (light and dark), grey (dappled and fleabitten), white, dun, piebald, palamino, skewbald and roan (blue and red). Nowadays I am just not keeping up with all the new colours and their names. Could you guys post pics of your cremello's, duns, dunskins, buckskins, perlino, grullo, and I know there are more colours which I don't know the names of. I want to see all the pretty colours PLEASE!


----------



## rocky pony

Rocky the chocolate palomino/silver dapple


----------



## rocky pony

Oh and can I put up two? Here's Buddy the red dun:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

What would this be?


----------



## iridehorses

I would say an overo palomino (paint or pinto).


----------



## Wallaby

I dunno if you wanted fleabitten gray too but Lacey is fleabitten gray with a "bloody shoulder" -



















And this little guy (not my horse but I work with him during the summer) is varnish roan.











I don't like white/gray horses or anything. :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's a buckskin!


----------



## Plains Drifter

Lyric is a Palomino...or I hope she sheds her baby hair into one, lol.










Her mother was a grey.










I guess Lillie is a Dun.









Her Mother was a dun.









Her Dad was a buckskin









And Calamity is a Bay Roan.









F5 is a Bay.


----------



## ivorygold1195

This is Ivy my cream champange


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

Java is a dun (excuse the back leg crookedness - we had just finished a showmanship pivot).


----------



## Unwoven

Romeo- Tri-color american paint or Bay Paint Overo


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12

Homozygous


----------



## kiwigirl

BoarderCowgirl12 said:


> Homozygous


 BorderCowgirl that horse doesn't even look real, it looks like a Barbie horse - it is too spectacuar to be real!

I am loving all these horses guys!


----------



## Lis

Homozygous isn't a colour. It means it has two copies of a gene and will pass on one copy to it's offspring.


----------



## kiwigirl

Lis said:


> Homozygous isn't a colour. It means it has two copies of a gene and will pass on one copy to it's offspring.


 What would this colour be? I would call it Piebald, does the colour name change from breed to breed?


----------



## Lis

I'd call it piebald because I'm English and have never got all these fancy terms for coloured. I don't think it changes from breed to breed but Americans have names for all the patterns which are filtering into other countries so where as a piebald would be a piebald they're now a tobiano black and white. I think that's how its working.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12

Sorry guys!! i was very mistaken...my bad  BUT i can asure you that the horse is real


----------



## kiwigirl

BoarderCowgirl12 said:


> Sorry guys!! i was very mistaken...my bad  BUT i can asure you that the horse is real


Ok but I think that you should post another pic of it with crap on its flanks and its head down, with floppy ears and it's eyes closed or else it is forever going to be in my head as Barbie's horse LOL!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

iridehorses said:


> I would say an overo palomino (paint or pinto).



I don't think she's a Palomino....she's red. I heard she's a strawberry roan? I think she probably looks Palomino because she's sun faded. But thanks I didn't know she was an overo. Not really familiar with paint patterns yet. : /


----------



## juneau

Its a long one but I have a Tri-color tobiano bay paint


----------



## juneau

Unwoven said:


> Romeo- Tri-color american paint or Bay Paint Overo


WOW Love that face!!!!! Very cute Im a big fan of the Tri-color paints! you can see mine above!!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky

sixxofdiamonds, I would bet your horse is dunskin. Very nice looking horse. 

Alot of color so far posted.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> sixxofdiamonds, I would bet your horse is dunskin. Very nice looking horse.
> 
> Alot of color so far posted.



Nope, just a plain old dun.  Thanks, I think he's a good lookin' guy. But I'm biased.

ETA: He is registered with two different buckskin horse associations and after review of photos deemed just a plain dun, nothing special other than a lighter coat coloring.

ETA 2: I suppose he could be considered dunksin (palomino sire and dun mother) but he's just a dun to me. Though I bet he would throw color if he was kept a stud.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky

I bet he would of thrown lots of color, very nice horse. 

Yes the reason being said dunskin is because his light color resembles buckskin and add the dun factor dunskin. Bet he if he was tested he'd be dunskin with the creme gene from the palomino. Though with geldings doesn't matter too much...lol he's nice on the eyes thats for sure.


----------



## smrobs

Not a lot of odd colors at my house. Bays and sorrels for the most part but Pokey is a buckskin with just a touch of smutty in the winter.









Here is the best pic I have of his sootyness. 









Dobe is a dapple gray right now but is turning fleabitten. He also has a "bloody shoulder mark" like Lacey, only his is on his face.










You can just barely see his fleabites because they are buckskin colored, but the blood mark is pretty obvious.









I thought this filly had some unusual coloring. I rode her for a friend of mine. She is a flaxen red roan sabino.............I think :?. I never was too familiar with the paint specifics.


















This gray mare that I rode for another customer had an unusual white patch on her left butt cheek along with being slightly dappled.


----------



## Unwoven

juneau said:


> WOW Love that face!!!!! Very cute Im a big fan of the Tri-color paints! you can see mine above!!!


Aww... how cute! and thanks.. I loove tri's as well. <333


----------



## dee

Dancer is a Grulla - AKA Black Dun. She comes complete with the black dorsal stripe, and a bit of shadowing across her shoulders. She has some tiger stripes on her legs and "zippers" running up the back of her legs...

I believe the color grulla is considered to be a variant on the buckskin? At least, from what I've read, she's eligible for registry with the American Buckskin Association - or at least, she would be if she was registered as something. The only thing she's registered as is a full fledged PITA!:lol:


----------



## haviris

ShutUpJoe from the pic she looks palomino to me to, but she's not an overo, she's a tobiano.

Sixxofdiamonds I guess you'd never know for sure without testing, but he looks buckskin dun to me to! And w/ a palomino parent it's very likely! Gorgeous either way!

Grulla,


----------



## danastark

Leopard spot:


----------



## haviris

cremello,


----------



## apc11196

i am so bad with colors and just know the basic, old colors.
i call horses piebald, not tobiano, just like lis, but live in america. lol
this is so very confusing.... the genes, skin color, fur color, point color, maine color, tail color, markings, etc
ahhh


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Buckskin:
















Bay Roan:








Blue Roan:


----------



## kiwigirl

apc11196 said:


> i am so bad with colors and just know the basic, old colors.
> i call horses piebald, not tobiano, just like lis, but live in america. lol
> this is so very confusing.... the genes, skin color, fur color, point color, maine color, tail color, markings, etc
> ahhh


Yeah I know what you mean! I am still really struggling to differentiate between dun and buckskin and then you go and chuck a dunskin into the mix and I am completely baffled. Hopefully if I see enough of each I will get the differences. May more photos keep rolling in.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

kiwigirl said:


> Yeah I know what you mean! I am still really struggling to differentiate between dun and buckskin and then you go and chuck a dunskin into the mix and I am completely baffled. Hopefully if I see enough of each I will get the differences. May more photos keep rolling in.


LOL it's tough to tell!! :lol: I looked this up and it helped me out...

Dun or Buckskin? 

Main differences are that duns have a very apparent dorsal stripe. Some buckskins can have what looks like one, but it's actually counter shading, so the stripe is wider with fuzzy edges. (Sandie gets the counter shading sometimes in the winter) 

Buckskins also can have seasonal dappling, while duns usually do not (unless they have another gene that causes the dappling, the dun gene by itself does not).

Duns also have leg striping, although in some it's much more noticeable than others.

Dunskin is far more confusing to me! :lol: But here's a page about that color...

Dunskin


----------



## Eastowest

Rowdy, bay varnish roan Appaloosa stallion (He also has a small snowcapped blanket over his hips which blended into his body colored as he roaned)--
















Jackie, solid bay Thoroughbred mare-

















Maizy, red dun blankted Appaloosa filly with some snowflaking and roaning (likely also has sabino)--

















Leggy, grey Thoroughbred mare (born brown, who with age is now mostly white with just some scattered fleabites)--
















Stripes, brown Thoroughbred mare (the white spots around her girth are from tack rubs as far as we could tell- she has very sensitive skin)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Another Dun


----------



## AnnaLover

Come on now, what about those lovely sorrels?!


----------



## dashygirl

Eastowest said:


>


WOW he is special!


----------



## Rissa

True non-fading black.










Golden Champagne


----------



## eventerdrew

Eastowest- I'm not usually and Appaloosa fan, but WOWOWOWOWOW! I absolutely adore your stallion. Bet he makes pretty babies!


----------



## speedy da fish

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Here's a buckskin!


ok dumb moment... what is the differance between dun and buckskin??

oh and here is the pintaloosa...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Máni - rauður, tvístjörnóttur.. or just chestnut with a double star? (what would you call his face markings?)
















yeah, dull colour :lol:


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>> WOW he is special_

_>>>> Eastowest- I'm not usually and Appaloosa fan, but WOWOWOWOWOW! I absolutely adore your stallion. Bet he makes pretty babies! _

Thanks guys, I think he's pretty neat as well. I have had him now just over a year, so am anxiously awaiting his first foals for "me", but here are some offspring sired at his previous home-- to keep it on topic I will post a variety of colors/patterns :wink:

Black with spotted blanket----Bay snowcapped blanket/roan---Chestnut varnish roan
















Bay, spotted blanket-------Bay varnish roan, spots over hips--Black, snowflakes over back/hips























Bay, big spotted blanket------Brown, solid w/characteristics/roan-- Brown, spotted blanket


----------



## kiwigirl

Rissa said:


> True non-fading black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Champagne


 Ok your just showing off now Rissa LOL!


----------



## Rissa

kiwigirl said:


> Ok you're just showing off now Rissa LOL!


You know it. :lol::lol:


----------



## haviris

The difference between buckskin and dun is, buckskin is bay w/ a creme gene, dun is bay w/ a dun gene (confussed?). Some can be really hard to tell by looking, it all comes down to dun factor, a buckskin will not have a "true dorsal" (big dark stripe down the back).

I would say buckskin and buckskin dun (or dunskin if you prefer) is probably the hardest. Learn to identify dun factor and you should be alright! 

I think part of the confussion is that people think of dun as a color when really it's not, any color can have dun. What people typically refer to as dun is bay+dun.


----------



## kiwigirl

Hoof Prints in the Sand has put up a post on page four of this thread with a link to a web page which does a really good job of describing the differences between dun and buckskin. On the same post is a link to a page which describes dunskin as well. The description actually shed no light on that subject for me what so ever but I think that is more because I am a bit slow on the uptake. Dunskin remains a mystery to me - I think it is a conspiracy!


----------



## SmoothTrails

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Máni - rauður, tvístjörnóttur.. or just chestnut with a double star? (what would you call his face markings?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, dull colour :lol:


I would call his face a star and a snip.


----------



## SmoothTrails

We always called this guy a Strawberry roan, but we realized he was a sabino later. What would you call him?


----------



## pony hunter rydr

speedy da fish said:


> oh and here is the pintaloosa...


So. Cute. 
Can i steal him/her?

My old pony- Blue Roan Paint (i think)


----------



## masatisan

Raphael the mealy chestnut as a baby:








All grown up (on the left):








Perle the "fading-black" mare in front, and Lucifer the true-black stallion behind:


----------



## AnnaLover

pony hunter rydr said:


> So. Cute.
> Can i steal him/her?
> 
> My old pony- Blue Roan Paint (i think)


I would call him a grey paint


----------



## horseluver50

Red dun 
She has a prominate dorsal stripe.. but dont have any good pics showing it, she also has darker red on the tips of her ears.








You can kind of see her dorsal stripe here, but it isnt too good in this pic:









In daylight, she is almost bright orange!


----------



## New_image

Everybody is GORGEOUS! This is a "post Newimage's favorite colors thread and watch her drool" I'll add: 

Buckskin - 









Silver buckskin -









Dun -

















Light palomino -









Golden palomino -

















Bay/Brindle pinto -


----------



## kiwigirl

masatisan said:


> Raphael the mealy chestnut as a baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All grown up (on the left):
> View attachment 21014
> 
> 
> Perle the "fading-black" mare in front, and Lucifer the true-black stallion behind:
> View attachment 21016


Fabulous horses what breed are they? Lucifer is stunning, maybe he would like to live in New Zealand.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky

Dunalino Mare










Red Dun Roan Filly









Grulla Roan (That will end up going grey, dam is grey)









Dunskin Roan Colt And Palomino Roan Mare










Palomino Colt










Red Dun, Grulla, Red Dun, Bay


----------



## haviris

So I've searched all over trying to find the butt of a buckskin and the butt of a buckskin dun side by side, so lets just try it this way. If in doubt, look at the horses butt,
See the dark stripe? If it doesn't have one, it's not a dun!

The dorsal is not the only dun factor, but it's the most obvious.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>> See the dark stripe? If it doesn't have one, it's not a dun!_

Almost always true-- but wanted to add that if the horse is also a Pinto, Paint or Appaloosa, and has white patterning over the back where the dorsal stripe would have been, you might not have a visible dorsal stripe, but could still have a dun base color. Same goes for leg barring and etc-- if the white patterning occurs in the areas where dun factor would be on a solid horse, you won't see the dun factor on a dun-based "patterned" horse. 

Example-- this stallion is red dun (proven by parentage and progeny) but you can barely see a bit of a dorsal stripe going into his tail and up on his withers IF you know what you are looking for-- his white blanket trumped the dun color over his back. His legs also have white speckles on them, making it tough to see any darker points or leg barring.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky

Yes that is a good point. Horses with white patterns over there back won't show the dorsal if the entire back is white. 

A true dorsal will be dominant and run into the tail. Also all duns have dark tip ears on the back of their ears. Also most will have a dark ring a little further down the ear from the tips. If they don't have the dark tips then they aren't a dun. The ring on the front of the ears isn't considered dun factor.


----------



## speedy da fish

This is Barney he can be a light palomino or cream







What do you think?


----------



## speedy da fish

*another pic*









?


----------



## Eastowest

Barney looks like a gem . I would call him palomino.

Here is Staci-- she is dun (bay with at least one dun gene-- she is Aa, possibly DD, E?), with all Appaloosa characteristics and Appaloosa roaning which is just starting to show the typical "varnishing" of Appaloosa roan (The big light area over her loins is just the lighting in the photos-- she does have roan over her back however.) She is just coming 6 years old and was born solid dun with black points/M/T. She had the app characteristics at birth, and a fuller mane and tail.... as she has started to roan her M/T have thinned considerably and white hairs started growing into them. her mane is laying over because I wet it down :lol:.


----------



## fizzylizzy

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> Máni - rauður, tvístjörnóttur.. or just chestnut with a double star? (what would you call his face markings?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, dull colour :lol:


I'd call that a star and snip?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I think a star, interrupted stripe, and a snip.... 

Horse markings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Define Your Horse's Face Markings


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

First is Breeze a sorrel. Then a Dun, Buckskin, and bay. And then a true blue roan mare. 
(I don't know how to put text between pictures.)


----------



## masatisan

kiwigirl said:


> Fabulous horses what breed are they? Lucifer is stunning, maybe he would like to live in New Zealand.


Thank you very much! They are all registered Canadien horses, I don't think Lucifer's owner would like that very much, maybe one of his babies can go to New Zealand. I know his other stallion, Paulo, sired a baby who was sent to France, Personally, I like Paulo a lot better (to stay on track he is also true black)


----------



## Ridehorses99

Here's some of the horses at our barn. As you can tell, we have a lot of color !!

Varnish roan appaloosa (which I sold a couple of years ago):


My tri-color paint gelding:


The rest are my friend's horses......
Faded blue roan filly:


Grulla mare (complete with stripe, shoulder, leg and ear points):


Bay roan mare:


Sorrel / white overo paint mare:


Sorrel / white tobiano paint mare:


Black / white tobiano paint mare:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

Fleabitten Grey 










Sorrel with Flaxen mane and tail


----------



## QHDragon

Black pinto









Chestnut









Chestnut snowflake









Bright chestnut (sorrel?)









Gray (he is a dapple gray when shed out)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Bay









A pink bay 









Red dun (with bf)









Another chestnut









dark bay









palomino









chestnut pinto









and I have no idea what to call this one. He was my first horse, a TB/friesian cross


----------



## smrobs

Dragon, that last horse fits my definition of "Brown" perfectly.  But I think the proper color name would be a seal brown horse.


----------



## Plains Drifter

speedy da fish said:


> ok dumb moment... what is the differance between dun and buckskin??
> 
> oh and here is the pintaloosa...


I don't think I've ever seen anything like this before!

I also thought I'd show off another dapple gray. I have better pictures of Comanche.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think colour confusions come from them often given different names from breed to breed. Sorrel and chestnut are the same colour for example. In Gypsies we call all Piebalds and Skewbalds, Tobiano. Although a true Tobiano would always have a solid face with no white. According to whether a horse is black or red based, we call Sabinos, Red or Blue Blagdons. Almost all of us test our horses for colour.
Difficult to tell a true Roan from Sabinos sometimes. But a true Roan will always have a dark non-fading head colour, even if the rest of the body fades. There are tons of different Sabino genes and lots more no doubt, which have not been identified as yet. Only tests for Sabino1 is usually available so far to the public. 
It is thought that the majority of horses today, with the exception of a couple of breeds, carry one or other of the Sabino genes.
This horse below, I'd say is probably bay (could be Brown) with definitely the Splash gene. The Splash would have made the belly spot and the facial markings falling away quite high up. 

















This pretty horse I'd call Tobiano,Frame, Splash.










This guy looks like a Buckskin but not Silver. Has he been tested for the Silver gene I wonder?
Here are some indications on how to spot some colours, although there are of course, variations.
Splash
White falling off one side of the face.
Relatively flat topped socks.
Lack of chest shield on Tobianos.
Belly spots, often creeping up the side of the barrel.
White tail on an otherwise solid horse.
Blue eyes.
Halos around colour patterns.
Smoother edges than Sabino in colour pattern.

Sabino
The way the white curves to avoid the eyes indicates sabino.
Ragged edged white on legs.
Ragged white creeping up the legs, especially on rear legs.
Lip Spots.
White chin.
Dark pigment around the eyes on an otherwise white face.
Roaning.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Changed my mind on this horse. I think he's just a Splashed White.


----------



## equiniphile

What would my Welsh stallion be? I think just a dapple gray right?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Judging by his chest shield, bum patch and flank patches with ragged edges. I'd think he's probably a grey and white tobiano with some sabino of some kind thrown in for good measure.
He's awfully cute isn't he.


----------



## equiniphile

FeatheredFeet said:


> Judging by his chest shield, bum patch and flank patches with ragged edges. I'd think he's probably a grey and white tobiano with some sabino of some kind thrown in for good measure.
> He's awfully cute isn't he.


Thanks


----------



## CrazyChester

Another.. Leopard Appaloosa

Ignore the dirtyness


----------



## lilkitty90

if anyone wants a go at a hard color then i got one for you! since she is already got her own thread i will just post links to the pics i posted in her thread. if you want though feel free to read the whole thing... 
these are her normal coloring
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/critique-my-mustang-44118/
these are pictures i was playing with and found if i darkened them up you can really see her markings so maybe it will help?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/critique-my-mustang-44118/page2/

so tell me what you guys come up with!


----------



## lilkitty90

and featheredfeet is that 2nd picture real!?! that horse looks so unreal and fake. if it's real that has got to be the most polished and clean horse i've ever seen!! no offense intended! but WOW


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Yikes lilkitty90, she's certainly different isn't she. Obviously red based with some likely Splash and Sabino of some sort. She could have some Appy back in her pedigree somewhere. Too bad you don't know the colours of her sire and dam. That would help somewhat.



> and featheredfeet is that 2nd picture real!?! that horse looks so unreal and fake. if it's real that has got to be the most polished and clean horse i've ever seen!! no offense intended! but WOW


Not my pic, but was posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah i know someone described her as a washed out roan. but if you look at the darkened pictures she has a bald face on one side. and on her back legs she has some high splashy stockings. of course it's hard to see because of her pale creamish color. she also has the mottling on her udder and her face. not appy mottling per say because it's not the little dots like my appy has. it's just like splotches. she also looks like she has some kind of robicano on her tail or something. i'm not sure her mom was a chestnut or sorrel or possible bay.. it's hard remembering. but she was brown! her dad... i think had appy coloring but i never seen him ad the woman i got my horse from has been known to lie.. so who knows. but i love her to bits!

and thats to bad. i'd really like to know if it's real because that picture is absolutly amazing!


----------



## dressagebelle

Here is my grey Arabian. Dad was a bay, and mom is a flea bitten grey who retained a slightly darker mane and tail. 
saphirabody.jpg
This second pic shows how her head is lightening up pretty well. 
meandsaphira5.jpg
And this is her mom, a flea bitten.
Dreamcatcher.jpg
And her dad. I'm guessing he'd be classified as a dark bay.
Alada-Baskin-I_06.jpg
Smorbs, I don't have any good pics, but Saphira also has a few white spots on her otherwise dark body, that are not scars. I call them reverse blood marks, for lack of better word. She also does have a few spots that look like blood marks as well. Again though don't have any good pics. Glad to know that another horse has a weird white spot like that though.


----------



## dressagebelle

And this is picture of my rose grey and white Arabian Paint cross. The dark parts on his side are actually dirt, not coat color. 
SoCo.jpg
Please excuse that fact that he is skin and bones. This picture was taken the night before he was put down, and its the best picture I have of his coloring. And no, he wasn't an old horse. He was only 3.


----------



## lilkitty90

dressagebelle if i may. how come he had to be put down? he looked like a gorgeous boy! even despite the skinniness


----------



## dressagebelle

Because when he was weaned, or at least some time in that time period, he ate fiddle neck weed. The breeder definately knew how to breed two horses together and come up with something amazing, but he knew nothing about how to care for them. He put So Co in a pasture when he weaned him, but never checked the pasture, and never fed the horse anything other than what was growing in the pasture, so So Co ate the weeds which are poisonous. Unfortunately for us who took care of him after he came to the ranch (at about a year and a half old), we had no idea. When I got him, I ended up getting the vet about 2 weeks before putting him down, cause he was off his feed, and the vet did blood work, couldn't find anything abnormal there, but knew that something wasn't right, and that we'd probably be having to make the decision to put him down, as we didn't have all the money in the world to run more tests. After we put him down, we found out that his liver had shut down sometime in the 2 weeks between the tests, and putting him down, he was missing a kidney, and the other kidney was on the wrong side of his body, swollen, and failing, and he had absolutely no body fat even inside his body. The vet said that he wouldn't have lasted more than a week or so if we didn't put him down, and that for at least as long as he'd been at the ranch, he'd been in pretty bad pain, though he never showed it. He was a huge trooper, which is why it took so long for anything to be done. Its hard cause he was an amazing horse, but I know that I did the best thing for him, by putting him down. I just wish that I had known sooner so that I could have spared him that last year of pain. I looked up fiddle neck weed after he was put down, and according to what I found, depending on how much the horse ate, and over how long of a period, it typically takes a year or so before the horse ends up dying, but unless its caught, and the horse is treated asap, the horse will eventually die. The pictures show his spine, but it was winter, so you have a hard time really seeing, but he did literally look like a walking skeleton.


----------



## dressagebelle

Sorry for the long essay, but even after a couple of years, it still gets to me.


----------



## charlicata

My Rosie is a Strawberry (or Red) Roan. The first picture was before I actually went to look at her and try her out. The second picture was taken a couple of weeks ago on a road ride through our neighborhood. In my opinion, she already looks better, and I've only had her since November. She still needs more weight and exercise...but she's an excellent ride!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Oh DressageBelle, I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely boy. Fiddleneck is a dreadful plant and all over S. California.
Did you know, that a while back after we had some devasting fires here, that the county reseeded the hills and with Fiddleneck? They did it because it grows so well in this climate apparently. What idiots! I've known others who lost their horses and other animals, to this weed. 
For anyone living in S. Ca., just as a heads-up, google Fiddleneck and made sure you can identify it in your paddocks. It's a killer.


----------



## dressagebelle

Until I had to put him down, I'd honestly never really thought about poisonous plants, outside of pony club wanting us to know everything about horses, but after him, I did do research, and did try to find all the plants that are poisonous, so that i could make sure that I was well informed for the future. I had no idea that they reseeded with fiddleneck. But thanks for letting me know. Not that I tend to go out on trail much anymore, but at least I can keep an eye out, since I do now have a horse right in the middle of a valley the fires went through last time. I was amazed though at how many people, who knew me and my horse, had no idea what fiddle neck weed was, and that it actually grew in S. Cal.


----------



## dressagebelle

FeatheredFeet, where do you live exactly if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Antelope Valley/Acton area.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here are some of mine that I think are interesting...


My mare is solid black with two blue eyes and no other markings to make me think sabino... both of her parents were solid with very minimal white and the only pinto in her pedigree is a sabino mare three generations back. I don't know much about the sabino gene - Can it skip two generations and then appear VERY minimally?













My gelding is a palomino with a skunk tail:










He's also covered in tiny freckles, but he has black skin on his muzzle and around his eyes so he can't be champagne. I don't know what they're about...












Here's Tristan, a dun:










This is Solomon, the cob I rode in Ireland. He had a really cool facial marking... It looked like a blaze on one side and a bald face on the other side. And there was a big brown spot in the middle. That's not a color, but it's still cool. He's dark bay.

Right side:









Left side:











Here's Neigh, a miniature mare. She's gray, and I'm pretty sure her base coat is liver chestnut. That's just a guess, though...






























Surprisingly, there haven't been a whole lot of tobianos posted, so here's a bay one:












Sabino? Rabicano?












Similar markings - different horse:












Sabino:












Red roan (with the same mini from above in the background):











Same roan:


----------



## CloudsMystique

I reached my 15 link limit, haha. Here are two more...


I'm not sure what he is, but it looks cool:









A chestnut haflinger (possibly a cross) with two blue eyes:


----------



## orin

william blue tobiano


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

Hi can anyone tell me furias colour??? i know its probably very simple but i never know what to look for? lol


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

ps the funniest thing about her ar eher back feet are both white but reach to exactly the same spot


----------



## Indyhorse

To me, Furia would still be a bay, even with the socks, but then I'm not very good at this *l* Finding this thread very educational though, keep them coming guys!


----------



## CloudsMystique

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> Hi can anyone tell me furias colour??? i know its probably very simple but i never know what to look for? lol



She's a bay... brown body with black points (mane, tail, legs) is always bay : ]


----------



## Indyhorse

I think technically Freyja would be a little marked Tobiano, but I'm not good with paint colors at all. Her white is irregularly patterned, which suggests Overo, but her legs are white, and her white crosses her back in several places, and she has a standard offset blaze but dark eyes.




























If anyone wants to take a stab at my crazy-marked appy, let me know and I'll post pictures of him. I don't know that there is even a classification for his weirdness, though  I'm guessing he'd be a pintaloosa like was shown earlier, however his patches on front are roaned, and three colors (white, black, and red) his mane and tail are a mix of black and white, his rump spots are dark brown, and he has zebra striping on his hind legs above the white socks - he's just strange.


----------



## Wallaby

Indyhorse said:


> If anyone wants to take a stab at my crazy-marked appy, let me know and I'll post pictures of him. I don't know that there is even a classification for his weirdness, though  I'm guessing he'd be a pintaloosa like was shown earlier, however his patches on front are roaned, and three colors (white, black, and red) his mane and tail are a mix of black and white, his rump spots are dark brown, and he has zebra striping on his hind legs above the white socks - he's just strange.


Post him!! He's beautiful, I want to see his prettiness. :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

Wallaby said:


> Post him!! He's beautiful, I want to see his prettiness. :lol:


Haha okay. This is Claymore - coming 8 year old. His dam was half clydesdale and half paint (she was a bay and white tobiano) and his sire was a blue roan appy with a blanket in back:



















Those pictures are dark, and you can't see his red front end very well, it looks gray in those pictures, so here's a close up front: ('scuse the muddy bits, he's kind of a pig) Likewise I don't have a good picture of his striping on his hind legs, they don't show up well in the above pictures and you can't see them in his winter coat. 










And he definitely threw his weird colors before he was gelded. Here's a few pics of his last colt, out of a gray perch mare:

At a month









And now, same colt, coming 2 years









So what would Claymore be, technically?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I guess we have to remember, that Overo is just a term not liked by most colour gurus, because it is an umbralla covering several real colours.
I'd say Freyja is a Minimal Expression Tobiano, with possible Splash and possible Sabino of one type or another.

I don't like a lot of Appy colouring, but I love your Claymore! What a handsome lad. Obviously lots of Appy going on there. Most probably Sabino which would have come from his Clydesdale background and if his head has stayed dark, then Roan also. Oh and Tobiano also. Maybe even some DW. He's certainly a fun colour guess.


----------



## Indyhorse

FeatheredFeet said:


> I guess we have to remember, that Overo is just a term not liked by most colour gurus, because it is an umbralla covering several real colours.
> I'd say Freyja is a Minimal Expression Tobiano, with possible Splash and possible Sabino of one type or another.


I'd believe splash, but isn't that associated with blue eyes? Do Shires carry the Sabino gene like Clydes? I know they are somewhat closely related as breeds. Freyja's half Shire. Her colt came out fading black with three white socks, a star and snip, and a large white spot on his side/belly. The stallion she was bred to was a reg. shire stallion, bay with a blaze and 4 white socks, and the same large white spot on his side/belly. The foal she's about to have will be full brother/sister to Finn, so I might have a pretty nicely matched pair, if that color combo was dominant - and coming from 3/4 Shire babies, I expect it is.



FeatheredFeet said:


> I don't like a lot of Appy colouring, but I love your Claymore! What a handsome lad. Obviously lots of Appy going on there. Most probably Sabino which would have come from his Clydesdale background and if his head has stayed dark, then Roan also. Oh and Tobiano also. Maybe even some DW. He's certainly a fun colour guess.


He's definitely unusual to look at that's for sure! The first time my fiance laid eyes on him he had to have him  BTW, those rings around his spots that you can see on the first two pictures - those are not a trick of the camera. In summer coat he has these weird rings around each spot. In his winter coat, you can't see the rings - but the seal brown fur on his spots is a good half inch or so longer than the surrounding white, so his polka-dots are 3D. Funny, funny horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Splash is definitely associated with blue eyes, but of course, not all will have them. Some none,some one of each and some two blues. We have one Gypsy mare with one dark and one blue. All our others have two dark eyes but I'll bet they all carry Splash.
I'm pretty sure that Shires, like Clydes, all carry some form of Sabino. They were after all, one and the same breed in the past.
The halos around spots are often seen in Appys. Also around edges of Tobiano patterns too.
Funny you should mention raised spots. We were just speaking about this on our Gypsy Horse forum. Many said that the coloured areas were longer haired than the white.


----------



## haviris

Freyja's a tobiano (I wouldn't even say minimal). Claymore is a tobiano pintaloosa, can't really say what type of app pattern he has because I just don't know enough about apps. His colt is also a tobiano pintaloosa, going gray from his mom.

I was once told the color around the spots is called blueing, it's caused by the skin being dark, but the hair being white.

I have a neighbor w/ a yearling(?) that looks alot like Claymore (colorwise anyway).


----------



## Indyhorse

haviris said:


> Freyja's a tobiano (I wouldn't even say minimal). Claymore is a tobiano pintaloosa, can't really say what type of app pattern he has because I just don't know enough about apps. His colt is also a tobiano pintaloosa, going gray from his mom.


That's what I'd figured pretty much, thanks! I didn't know if the roaning on Claymore changed things - I don't know much about appy or paint color patterns at all...appreciate it!


----------



## ponyboy

FeatheredFeet said:


> I guess we have to remember, that Overo is just a term not liked by most colour gurus, because it is an umbralla covering several real colours.


Overo is a real name - For the frame gene. Paint people use it incorrectly but it is a real color.


----------



## grayshell38

Chestnut and two differant examples of fading blacks, both in their faded and non faded coats.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I so agree ponyboy. I think the problem lies in the fact that people often lump many other colours into Overo and Tovero. 
Overo is often used for a horse which appears to (maybe) not be a normal Tobiano but has an appearance of Frame, Splash or Sabino.
Tovero on the other hand, usually refers to a Tobiano with also Overo possibilities. 
Add to this, that some colours are referred to differently from breed to breed and country to country, then colour can be very difficult to distinguish and/or name sometimes, regardless of how they are expressed.

haviris
You and I will have to agree to disagree. In my mind, I'd still consider Freyja to be a minimal expression Tobiano.


----------



## haviris

I guess so, I would consider her a regular tobiano, I'd call one a minimal tobiano that has the stocking legs and maybe the white triangle across the withers or above the tail (the way it's usually expressed in mules). 

This is my mini Money, I would call her a minimal tobiano, 








This one shows the white above her butt alittle better, she also has a spot her side you can't see in the pics,


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I'd also consider your mini a minimal expression. But I think there are some grey areas in what some think as opposed to others. For example, our Angelica baby...










some might consider a normal, while others might consider her a maximum expression. She does have more colour on her other side.
I suspect the stallion in my avatar, would be what most would consider a normal however, and he's marked the same both sides. And Serenity...










another example of a normal type. She's also marked much the same on each side.
And Halcyon, another "normal" but quite different from Serenity.


----------



## haviris

I'd consider the top one to be a regular tovero, and the bottom two to be regular tobianos. It's true everyone may have their own definition of minimal, but it's just a word, when it comes down to it they are all tobianos.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Well I'd call them all Tobianos too, but purists would say none are, since they have white on their heads.


----------



## kiaralitty

*Solomon has a stash*

did anyone notice that it looks like Solomon has a mustache? Very awesome  lol




.............................


----------



## kiaralitty

sorry for messing with your pics CloudsMystique but i thought this was great 



here is the other pic.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Our Gypsy Horse Sara's wonderful moustache.










Common in Gypsy stallions and mares. It's not often the mares have one this lovely though. My daughter keeps cutting it, because it just grows too long.


----------



## equiniphile

Sundance is a tri-colored Paint. He's in the HORSES tab next to my username, but I'm on a library computer right now so I can't post pictures. What type of Paint would he be? He's a Clydesdale mixed with a Paint.


----------



## haviris

Sundance is a bay tobiano pinto, he's cute!


----------



## CloudsMystique

kiaralitty said:


> sorry for messing with your pics CloudsMystique but i thought this was great
> 
> 
> 
> here is the other pic.


 
Haha, yes, I noticed. My friend was making fun of him during the ride, haha.










FeatheredFeet said:


> Our Gypsy Horse Sara's wonderful moustache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common in Gypsy stallions and mares. It's not often the mares have one this lovely though. My daughter keeps cutting it, because it just grows too long.


That's hilarious!


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>>> My mare is solid black with two blue eyes and no other markings to make me think sabino... both of her parents were solid with very minimal white and the only pinto in her pedigree is a sabino mare three generations back. I don't know much about the sabino gene - Can it skip two generations and then appear VERY minimally?_

COOOL mare! I am 99% certain that what she is exhibiting is is minimal splash white. Slightly bottom-heavy, hourglass or dog-bone shaped face markings (like her big star, narrow strip, then a full-nose snip) are typical of minimally expressed splash, and blue eyes are a big clue for splash. No leg markings are rather unusual even in minimal expression, but being black can suppress expression. 

I would LOVE to see photos of her parents/ancestry-- splash can indeed hide for several generations (its there, just expressing in minimal form) but there are usually little clues.... 

This famous splash marked Paint stallion, Gambling Man, for example had two solid AQHA registered parents-- both parents are noted as having "normal" small white leg/face markings. His lineage for generations back is all registered QH so it was hiding for a fair while.


























_>>>>> Well I'd call them all Tobianos too, but purists would say none are, since they have white on their heads._

Well hey are all definitely tobiano-- or maybe more accurately they all have at least one tobiano gene-- but likely with something else going on there as well. (possibly one or a combination of splash, sabino, frame). However most registries would not call them tovero without greater expression of the "not tobiano" coloring-- ie. full bald face, blue eyes, etc.


----------



## haviris

I knew of a app breeder that got a LOUD splash foal out of their registered apps. This was their last foal and was quite a disappointment, said she'd been telling the mare lots of white, but should have been more spesific (no app characteristics at all). He was an adorable (and well bred) colt, they desided to give him away, I almost got him! If it hadn't been for distance I would have, I love Splashed whites!


----------



## Jacksmama

Brandy is a silver bay(red chocolate) RMH. Lol she was mid shake in the line up.

















Stalker is a smoky black. Mama was black and sire was Cremello. Dry, he is a very dark steel gray/black with flaxen streaks in his tail. Up and coming 2 yr old stud with UNBELIEVABLE potential.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Eastowest said:


> _>>>>> My mare is solid black with two blue eyes and no other markings to make me think sabino... both of her parents were solid with very minimal white and the only pinto in her pedigree is a sabino mare three generations back. I don't know much about the sabino gene - Can it skip two generations and then appear VERY minimally?_
> 
> COOOL mare! I am 99% certain that what she is exhibiting is is minimal splash white. Slightly bottom-heavy, hourglass or dog-bone shaped face markings (like her big star, narrow strip, then a full-nose snip) are typical of minimally expressed splash, and blue eyes are a big clue for splash. No leg markings are rather unusual even in minimal expression, but being black can suppress expression.
> 
> I would LOVE to see photos of her parents/ancestry-- splash can indeed hide for several generations (its there, just expressing in minimal form) but there are usually little clues....
> 
> This famous splash marked Paint stallion, Gambling Man, for example had two solid AQHA registered parents-- both parents are noted as having "normal" small white leg/face markings. His lineage for generations back is all registered QH so it was hiding for a fair while.


 
Thanks! That's really interesting.

This is Mystique's dam: LTO Bodealia, foxtrotter for sale in Florida

She has a stripe that widens as it goes down her face and no leg markings.

This is Mystique's sire: http://i40.tinypic.com/k2ycuh.jpg

No facial or leg markings. (It looks like he has a star and a snip in the photo, but according to his papers, he has none.)

This is her full sister: Princess Aida W., foxtrotter for sale in Florida

Again, no leg markings.

Mystique actually has one leg marking, but it's tiny. It's a little triangle on her hind pastern (I think it's technically called a partial pastern): http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3497/3833158514_81ca6738a5_o.jpg

Here's her pedigree, so you can see the colors (and some photos) of her ancestors: Clouds Mystique W Missouri Fox Trotter


Wow, I JUST discovered she has a full brother I didn't even know existed.

He's black, too, and here's how his markings are described on his papers "Both eyes blue; Star with narrow stripe widening to snip; marking on right side upper lip; left rear inside heel."

Sound familiar? Those are my mare's EXACT markings... except for the lip marking. I wish I could find a picture of him, but there don't seem to be any online : /



Thanks so much for the help! I've always wondered what gave her the blue eyes. Can splash be DNA tested for?


----------

